# Ceiling Max vs. Traditional Suspension



## rwk0930 (Feb 13, 2008)

Have any of you used the Ceiling Max grid system instead of the traditional suspened ceiling? I have a drop ceiling planned for my basement and came across this product. According to their website, it looks like a decent product, but I am not sure about it. Have any of you used this product in the past? Is it something worth pursuing or should I stick to the traditional method of a suspended ceiling??

Thanks for your help.:thumbsup:


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I worked for a company that did acoustical ceilings for 4 years and put alot of these in basements and schools and other commercial places. It is a nice product but it is a little harder to install than a normal drop ceiling. One thing if you are putting one in your basement is there can be NOTHING lower than the joists and the joist must be fairly level.


----------

